# Ethernet to Ethernet Router - Linux Disk



## Jipper (20. April 2004)

Tach,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem einfachen Ethernet to Ethernet Router. Internet-Zugang etc. interessiert nicht. Das ganze als Disketten Router von Linux. Die ganzen erhältlichen Sachen wie fli4l und Coyote sind ja mehr für andere Sachen ausgelegt. Ich weiss zwar das es damit auch gehen soll - aber es muss doch auch einfacher gehen ...
Irgendwann hatte ich son Teil mal gesehen, da konnte man das ganze als Router oder Bridge aufsetzen.
Naja...wer hat eine Idee ?
Gruss Jipper


----------

